# Eclipse Tastenkombinationen für z.B. TestCase



## Sascha Laurent (31. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen Überblick der Tastenkombinationen von Eclipse. Insbesondere würde mich interessieren, ob man durch eine Tastenkombination eine einzelne Funktion bzw. mehrere Methoden einer Klasse in einen TestCase von JUnit überführen kann.

Danke
Sascha


----------



## mvitz (31. Mrz 2009)

Die wichtigsten Eclipse Tastenkombinationen - jars.de - Java und Technologie
java.net.Blog: Effective Eclipse: II. Shortcut keys
Effective Eclipse: Shortcut keys | Eclipse Zone
Wichtige Eclipse Shortcuts  Java Practice

Zu der Sache mit JUnit Überführung habe ich bisher noch nie was gesehen, glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2009)

Alle Commands lassen sich einsehen und anpassen unter Window -> Preferences -> General -> Keys


----------

